# Tradewind Yachts is now closed



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Just FYI that Tradewinds has ceased its operations. You can get more info on their web site and some of the forums like www.traveltalkonline.com


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Ya. Local paper in the VI says Tradewinds accused the BVI government for their problems down here. Makes me wonder what the owners are going to do or if they all even know that the charter company has gone belly up. I doubt the BVI government had much to do with the closure, given the other locations of Tradewinds, but it wouldn''t surprise me if they made it as difficult as possible for them to continue business in the BVI given the levels of corruption, nepotism, favoritism and cronyism that pervade the Caribbean.


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

VIEXILE writes: "...given the levels of corruption, nepotism, favoritism and cronyism that pervade the Caribbean..."

I remember reading an author''s words speaking to one of the main reasons so many "cruising dreamers" want to go. They want to escape all the BS in their current lives and get to where it is simpler. The thing is, sometimes just the opposite can occur.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Don''t get me wrong . . . I ain''t moving back to Maine right off, and after six years down here, you learn to ignore the crap, avoid and enjoy what the region has to offer in sailing, fishing and just relaxing. Opportunities in most areas of existence abound. Just having the sunshine instead of slate gray and spitting snow more often than not helps the attitude. Coffee at sunrise on the deck before heading off to work makes all the difference in the world, instead of going out to the shed for another armload of wood for the old Ashley. We don''t live aboard down here yet, which can further eliminate the contact with corruption. You do the races, fishing, island hopping and enjoy. Oh yeah, Bruce has the Soggy Dollar up for sale: minimum bid $3,000,000.00.


----------

